# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رتبه‌ ۱۰ دانشگاه علوم پزشکی در میان مراکز برتر دنیا/ تهران در صدر

## Parniya

به گزارش خبرنگار  حوزه دانشگاهی گروه علمی پزشكی باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان نتایج جدید رتبه‌بندی دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز تحقیقاتی برتر دنیا مربوط به ماه می سال ۲۰۱۵ میلادی نظام رتبه‌بندی ESI یا (Essential Science Indicators) اعلام شد.
مبنای این رتبه‌‌بندی گردآوری و تجزیه و تحلیل اطلاعات یک درصد مقالات دارای بیشترین استنادات در پایگاه ISI Web of Sciences در فاصله ده ‌سال و چهار ماه ژانویه ۲۰۰۵ تا پایان آپریل ۲۰۱۵ بوده که اطلاعات آن هر دوماه یکبار روزآمد می‌شود.
از کشور ایران، در حال حاضر ۱۰ دانشگاه و موسسه علوم پزشکی کشور در این نظام رتبه‌بندی واجد رتبه هستند که رتبه آن‌ها براساس تعداد استنادات به یک درصد مقالات پراستناد دنیا در جدول آمده است.


*جدول ۱: رتبه دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات‌ علوم پزشکی کشور  براساس تعداد استنادات*

ردیف
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی/موسسه
رتبه کل
Clinical Medicine
Pharmacology & Toxicology

1
تهران
814
473
181

2
شهید بهشتی
1181
888
564

3
شیراز
2234
1344
-

4
اصفهان
2323
1353
-

5
تبریز
2502
2026
583

6
انستیتو پاستور
2683
3391
-

7
مشهد
2703
1891
618

8
ایران
3043
1876
-

9
کرمان
3466
3307
-

10
بقیه الله
4056
3438
-
















رتبه این ۱۰ دانشگاه و موسسه علوم پزشکی کشور براساس تعداد مقالات یک درصد پراستناد آن‌ها در بانک اطلاعاتی ISI Web of Science در دوره ده ساله فوق در جدول ۲ آمده است.
*جدول ۲: رتبه دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات‌ علوم پزشکی‌ کشور بر اساس تعداد مقالات*

ردیف
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی/موسسه
رتبه کل
Clinical Medicine
Pharmacology & Toxicology

1
تهران
431
180
32

2
شهید بهشتی
643
401
156

3
شیراز
1329
562
-

4
اصفهان
1459
589
-

5
تبریز
1560
833
340

6
مشهد
1674
802
289

7
ایران
2017
897
-

8
انستیتو پاستور
2197
1941
-

9
کرمان
2489
1571
-

10
بقیه الله
2621
1465
-

















اطلاعات کلی دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات واجد رتبه در این نظام رتبه بندی شامل تعداد کل مقالات، تعداد کل استنادات، متوسط تعداد استناد به ازای هرمقاله و تعداد مقالات پُراِستناد در جدول ۳ آمده است.


*جدول ۳: رتبه دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات علوم پزشکی‌ کشور براساس تعداد کل استنادات*

ردیف
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی/موسسه
*تعداد کل مقالات*
*تعداد کل استنادات*
*متوسط تعداد استناد به ازای مقاله*
*عداد مقالات پراستناد*

1
تهران
۱۴۱۵۸
۸۸۰۸۷
۲۲/۶
۵۶

2
شهید بهشتی
۹۳۸۲
۵۱۰۴۴
۴۴/۵
۳۱

3
شیراز
۳۶۰۲
۱۷۰۴۹
۷۳/۴
۳

4
اصفهان
۳۱۲۴
۱۵۶۰۹
۰۰/۵ 
۱۳

5
تبریز
۲۸۳۵
۱۳۴۰۳
۷۳/۴
۶

6
انستیتو پاستور
۱۵۳۷
۱۱۶۳۰
۵۷/۷
۱۰

7
مشهد
۲۵۳۹
۱۱۴۳۹
۵۱/۴
۹

8
ایران
۱۸۳۳ 
۸۶۰۳
۶۹/۴
۱

9
کرمان
۱۰۸۶
۵۸۵۰
۳۹/۵
۴

10
بقیه الله
۹۲۷ 
۳۵۲۱
۸۰/۳
۶

----------


## par.rah

+دانشکده داروسازی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران بیشترین تولید علم رو در کشور داشته است!

----------


## hossein1377

ایران چقد پایینه  :Yahoo (21):

----------

